# Youtube-Song...



## Buterfly (7 März 2009)

Wenn es kurzzeitig zensiert ist, singt er :
"I have a shit load of money"

verdammte Zensur in USA... ​


----------



## astrosfan (7 März 2009)

:rofl2: Thank you Mrs. Perry  Funny Guy :thumbup:


----------

